# Anyone else excited about the new Tekna saddles???



## hahaitslacey (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm actually in the market for a new saddle, and being vegetarian, I definitely go for synthetic. I've ridden Wintec for a long time, but now that they'll be implementing the changeable gullet into these, maybe I'll go for a Tekna! They're definitely gorgeous!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just got one and I love it! My horse is a lot happier and since it places my legs properly, I can cue her a lot more precisely.


----------



## hahaitslacey (Apr 21, 2009)

jumanji321 said:


> I just got one and I love it! My horse is a lot happier and since it places my legs properly, I can cue her a lot more precisely.


How do they run size-wise? I'm only 4'11" 96 lbs. and my 16" Wintec CC is just about as big as I can go. I have short legs...what do you think about the flap length?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Um, I'm not that sure, but my legs are a smidge long and they fit the flap really well of my 17.5 A4. I'm 5'6" with 34 ish pant length. Mine also has blocks so they keep my leg still and keep me in line. I can't remember how small certain models go though.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohh I just came across these! I love them for what I know of them so far. I've found a couple of online dealers have them and the price is not outrageous so I'm eager to try. Though I'm curious about fitting as well.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not too crazy about the huge knee blocks on their dressage saddles.

Their jumping and AP saddles do look good though.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

They fit a bit wider on horses from what I can tell. My Appendix quarter horse takes a MW and it fits her really well. The jumping saddle can come with removable blocks though mine doesn't. I'm not sure about the A/P saddle.


----------

